# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  «Վերադարձ» Արմենիայի եթերում

## Marco

Ես տեսա այս ֆիլմի անոնսը: Ի՞նչ կասեք՝ ինչ ֆիլմի կարա լինի, ու ինչիպիսին ա՝ երբ արդեն եթեր գնա:

----------


## ministr

Եթե Դիանայից հեռու պահեն մեկ էլ տեսար լավն եղավ  :Smile:

----------

armuk (27.04.2010), DavitH (28.04.2010)

----------


## Adam

Անոնսից ենթադրելով բավական հետաքրքիր ա թվում: Չնայած փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ անոնսում տեղ գտած կադրերը հիմնականում 1-ին և 2-րդ սերիայից են վերցնում: Այսինքն էն լավ էպիզոդները որ մենք տեսնում ենք անոնսի ժամանակ՝ ընդամենը երկու սերիայի կյանք են ունենում: Հետո սկսվում ա դիալոգների անկապ շարան՝ բազկաթոռներին նստած: Ու հիասթափվում ես ակամայից: 
Հուսանք սա էսպիսին չի լինի: Ջիգարխանյանն էլ ա խաղում վերջիվերջո: 
Չնայած շատ ա պատիվը կորցրել էս վերջերս...
Սերժին ա պաչում... պիվա ա ռեկլամ անում...

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010)

----------


## Albus

Ֆիլմին հետևելու եմ, սկզբում զուտ նրա համար, որ Բարխուդարովնա մեջը խաղում, իսկ ինքը Կյանքի գնում ուղղակի իսպալնյատ էր անում: Իսկ թե մշտական կնայեմ թե չէ, կորոշեմ առաջին 3-5 սերիաներից հետո

----------


## ministr

> Անոնսից ենթադրելով բավական հետաքրքիր ա թվում: Չնայած փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ անոնսում տեղ գտած կադրերը հիմնականում 1-ին և 2-րդ սերիայից են վերցնում: Այսինքն էն լավ էպիզոդները որ մենք տեսնում ենք անոնսի ժամանակ՝ ընդամենը երկու սերիայի կյանք են ունենում: Հետո սկսվում ա դիալոգների անկապ շարան՝ բազկաթոռներին նստած: Ու հիասթափվում ես ակամայից: 
> Հուսանք սա էսպիսին չի լինի: Ջիգարխանյանն էլ ա խաղում վերջիվերջո: 
> Չնայած շատ ա պատիվը կորցրել էս վերջերս...
> Սերժին ա պաչում... պիվա ա ռեկլամ անում...


Յանի ինչ կապ ուներ պատիվը???? Էնքան պատիվ ու հարգանք ինչքան ինքն ունի շատ քիչ հայեր ունեն:

----------

Ribelle (19.05.2010), Կաթիլ (03.06.2010)

----------


## Adam

> Յանի ինչ կապ ուներ պատիվը???? Էնքան պատիվ ու հարգանք ինչքան ինքն ունի շատ քիչ հայեր ունեն:


Հեմանայնդեպս, լինելով ժողովրդական դերասան, հարգված մարդ՝ պետք չի մի քանի կամեռաների, հազարավոր հեռուստադիտողների առջև պաչել մի մարդու, ում որ գիտես, որ ազգիդ կեսից ավելին ատում ա:

----------

DavitH (28.04.2010), Kuk (14.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

բայց մեկ մեկ ետ պաչելը պարտադիրա լինում մի տեսակ զուտ քաղաքավարությունից դրդված
ու տենց քո մեծությունը ավելի ես ցույց տալիս որ տեսեք ինքը ետքան չկա որ ես իրան պաչեմ բայց պաչում եմ  :Smile:  որովհետև ես ես եմ.....

----------


## ministr

> Հեմանայնդեպս, լինելով ժողովրդական դերասան, հարգված մարդ՝ պետք չի մի քանի կամեռաների, հազարավոր հեռուստադիտողների առջև պաչել մի մարդու, ում որ գիտես, որ ազգիդ կեսից ավելին ատում ա:


Ինչ գիտես ազգի կեսից ավելին ատում են?  :Smile:  
Հասկանալի է, որ ազգի անունից խոսելը ներկա ժամանակներում սովորական բանա դառել, բայց հատուկենտ մարդիկ իրավունք ունեն ու կարող են դա անել:

----------


## Adam

> Ինչ գիտես ազգի կեսից ավելին ատում են?  
> Հասկանալի է, որ ազգի անունից խոսելը ներկա ժամանակներում սովորական բանա դառել, բայց հատուկենտ մարդիկ իրավունք ունեն ու կարող են դա անել:


այ հենց սրանից ա, որ մինչև հիմա ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի կարողանում անի: Տատանումների մեջ են: Մեկ ատում են, մեկ չէ...  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ես ազգի անունից չեմ խոսում: Ես անում եմ եզրակացություն նրանից, ինչի մասին տեսնում ու լսում եմ:

----------

DavitH (29.04.2010), Kuk (14.05.2010)

----------


## ministr

Այսինքն ազգի կեսի ստատիստիկան հավաքել ես?  :Smile:

----------


## Adam

Եզրակացնում եմ!

----------

DavitH (29.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Դե արի փաստերով խոսենք, թե չէ եզրակացություններով անվերջ կգնանք..  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Անոնսից ենթադրելով բավական հետաքրքիր ա թվում: Չնայած փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ անոնսում տեղ գտած կադրերը հիմնականում 1-ին և 2-րդ սերիայից են վերցնում: Այսինքն էն լավ էպիզոդները որ մենք տեսնում ենք անոնսի ժամանակ՝ ընդամենը երկու սերիայի կյանք են ունենում: Հետո սկսվում ա դիալոգների անկապ շարան՝ բազկաթոռներին նստած: Ու հիասթափվում ես ակամայից: 
> Հուսանք սա էսպիսին չի լինի: Ջիգարխանյանն էլ ա խաղում վերջիվերջո: 
> Չնայած շատ ա պատիվը կորցրել էս վերջերս...
> Սերժին ա պաչում... պիվա ա ռեկլամ անում...


Իմացել եմ, որ Ջիգարխանյանը  մի կամ մի երկու սերիայումա ընդամենը լինելու, բայց անոնսը նենց են ցույց տալիս, իբր ամբողջ սերիալում խաղումա:

----------

armuk (29.04.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Իմացել եմ, որ Ջիգարխանյանը  մի կամ մի երկու սերիայումա ընդամենը լինելու, բայց անոնսը նենց են ցույց տալիս, իբր ամբողջ սերիալում խաղումա:


Արմենիաի հատկություննա ( խասիաթնա )   :Jpit:   Ֆորտ Բոյարն էլ այնպես էին ցույց տալիս կարծես իիիիիիիիիիինչեն արել   :Jpit:

----------


## DavitH

«Արմենիան» բազմիցս ապացուցել ա, եթե ոչ բոլորին, ապա ինձ, որ հաստատ, որ ինքը չի կարա կինո նկարի: Ամենաշատը, որ նկարել ա էտ «Կյանքի գինը» կամ «Դժբախտ երջանկություն», որոնց սցենարը նկարելուց հետո ա որոշվել նույնն էլ էս ա լինելու 

հգ    իրականում մենակ «Արմենիան» չի, որ էտ վիճակում ա !!!

----------


## ministr

Կյանքի գինը շատ էլ լավն էր: Միգուցե դա մեծապես դերասանների շնորհքն էր, բայց ինչևիցե:
Բոլոր սերիալների սցենարն էլ ընթացքումա էլի գրվում..

----------

Tig (11.05.2010), Կաթիլ (03.06.2010)

----------


## DavitH

մի եսիմ ինչ չէր բայց հա երևի համաձայնվեմ մեջներից էտի նորմալոտ էր բայց դե են չէր, շատ ֆանտաստիկ էր

----------


## Marco

> Արմենիաի հատկություննա ( խասիաթնա )    Ֆորտ Բոյարն էլ այնպես էին ցույց տալիս կարծես իիիիիիիիիիինչեն արել


Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, էդ իիիիինչ տեսաք անոնսի մեջ՝ որ… Նորմալ տրեյլեր ա, գնում են ֆիլմի կադրերը, հետո նշվում են դերասանների անունները, վերջում գրվում ա վերնագիրը, ոչ մի ավելորդ տեքստ: Խոստովանեք, որ ուղղակի նախապաշարմունքներ ունեք: Եվ ոչ էլ էնպես ա ներկայացվում, ասես Ջիգարխանյանն ա գլխավոր դերակատարը՝ ոչ, Ջիգարխանյանն իր տարիքում չէր էլ կարողանա սերիալի տեմպերով աշխատեր, բայց ես հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ քսան օր Փարիզում Ջիգարխանյանի հետ նկարահանումներ են արել, դա հաստատա, քննարկման ենթակա չի… Ինչևէ՝ զգացվում ա, որ սյուժեն մյուս դերասանների վրա ա կառուցված, ուղղակի  Ջիգարխանյանի անունը առաջինն են նշել՝ դերասանի մեծությունը հաշվի առնելով:

----------


## Marco

> մի եսիմ ինչ չէր բայց հա երևի համաձայնվեմ մեջներից էտի նորմալոտ էր բայց դե են չէր, շատ ֆանտաստիկ էր


Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, էդ երբվանից ֆանտաստիկան որպես ժանր դադարեց հետաքրքիր լինելուց… Այո, ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ ֆիլմը հորինված պատմություն ուներ, դա շատ ընդունված ժանրա, բայց կերպարները շատ իրական էին կերտված, ու դա միայն դերասանների շնորհքը չի, Օրինակ բարխուդարովը շատտ կոլորիտային կերպար էր, բայց դերասանը ընդամենը արտասանում ա էն տեքստը, որ սցենարիստն ա գրել, համաձայն ե՞ք, թե՞ ոչ…

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, էդ երբվանից ֆանտաստիկան որպես ժանր դադարեց հետաքրքիր լինելուց… Այո, ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ ֆիլմը հորինված պատմություն ուներ, դա շատ ընդունված ժանրա, բայց կերպարները շատ իրական էին կերտված, ու դա միայն դերասանների շնորհքը չի, Օրինակ բարխուդարովը շատտ կոլորիտային կերպար էր, բայց դերասանը ընդամենը արտասանում ա էն տեքստը, որ սցենարիստն ա գրել, համաձայն ե՞ք, թե՞ ոչ…


Բացի սցենարից նաև իրենք են իրենց կողմից իմպրովիզներ ավելացնում, ինչը հաճախ շատ ավելի դիպուկա լինում քան սցենարը: Իհարկե դա կախվածա դերասանի վարպետությունից:

----------


## Marco

Դիտեցի առաջին սերիան: Պետք ա ասեմ, որ դժվար ա համեմատել ուրիշ որևէ սերիալի հետ, որովհետև ընդհանրապես սերիալային ձևով չէր արված: Կարծես թե լուրջ մոտեցում ա ցուցաբերված, եթե իհարկե՝ կարողանան ընթացքում էլ պահել էդ մոտեցումը: Ինձ դուր եկավ:

----------


## DavitH

«Վերադարձի» առաջին սերիան նայեցի ու ասեմ որ բավականին հետաքրքիր ա ու ահագին էլ լավ ա նկարված առաջին սերիայից որ գոհ եմ 




> Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, էդ երբվանից ֆանտաստիկան որպես ժանր դադարեց հետաքրքիր լինելուց… Այո, ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ ֆիլմը հորինված պատմություն ուներ, դա շատ ընդունված ժանրա, բայց կերպարները շատ իրական էին կերտված, ու դա միայն դերասանների շնորհքը չի, Օրինակ բարխուդարովը շատտ կոլորիտային կերպար էր, բայց դերասանը ընդամենը արտասանում ա էն տեքստը, որ սցենարիստն ա գրել, համաձայն ե՞ք, թե՞ ոչ…


դե էտ ես չէի դասի ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրին

----------


## Հինատա

Եկեք կարծիքներ արտահայտենք այս հեռուստասերիալի մասին:

----------


## Tig

Ֆիլմը ինձ դուր եկավ, չնայած ոչ բոլոր սերաներն եմ հասցրել նայեմ, բայց լավ տպավորություն թողեց: Մնումա որ տենց էլ շարունակեն…
Մեկ էլ գովազներնա զահլա տանում, էն էլ հասկանալիա, ֆիլմը պիտի եկամուտ բերի թե չէ…

հ.գ. հա, համ էլ գիտեք չէ՞, որ «Բարխուդարովը» հիմա որ սայլակի մեջա, էդ ինքը իսկականից վնասվածքներ ունի: Մեքենայով վրայերթ են արել… Ոնց էլ էդ վիճակով նկարահանվումա…

----------

Արծիվ (13.05.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ճիշտն ասած՝ սերիալը չեմ նայում. հետաքրքիր է, ուղղակի էդ ժամին ես նոր-նոր տուն եմ գալիս։ Բայց եղբայրս առաջին անգամ սկսել է լրջորեն սերիալ նայել ու շատ է գովում։
Մի անգամ երգը լսեցի, դուրդ շա՜տ եկավ։ Ինչ-որ մեկն ունի՞։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Տխուր գուշակություն. այս թեման կա´մ կփակվի, կա´մ կմիացվի արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեցող ««Վերադարձ» Արմենիայի եթերում» թեմային... :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## Tornado

Էս վերջերս ժամանակ չունեմ, երեւի երեք սերիա եմ տեսել բայց վատը չի ա, նայվում ա:

----------


## Hayazn

Վերնագիրը սխալ են դրել , պետք է լիներ « Դեպրեսիաի դեղատոմս » :

----------


## DavitH

սպասածիցս լավն էր 
 բոլոր սերիաները լրիվ չեմ նայել բայց հաջողված կինո ա

----------

Tig (17.05.2010), Արծիվ (13.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> սպասածիցս լավն էր 
>  բոլոր սերիաները լրիվ չեմ նայել բայց հաջողված կինո ա


Համաձայն եմ և կարծում եմ որ չի զիջի «Կյանքի գինը» հեռուստասերիալին:

----------

Tig (17.05.2010), Արծիվ (13.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ֆիլմը ինձ դուր եկավ, չնայած ոչ բոլոր սերաներն եմ հասցրել նայեմ, բայց լավ տպավորություն թողեց: Մնումա որ տենց էլ շարունակեն…
> Մեկ էլ գովազներնա զահլա տանում, էն էլ հասկանալիա, ֆիլմը պիտի եկամուտ բերի թե չէ…
> 
> հ.գ. հա, համ էլ գիտեք չէ՞, որ «Բարխուդարովը» հիմա որ սայլակի մեջա, էդ ինքը իսկականից վնասվածքներ ունի: Մեքենայով վրայերթ են արել… Ոնց էլ էդ վիճակով նկարահանվումա…


Ես համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ իրոք որ այդպես շարունակվի և համը դուրս չգա հոյակապ ֆիլմ է երևում բայց  Սամվելի պահով ասեմ որ ես այդպես չեմ  կարծում Տիգ, կարծում եմ սցենարը այդպես է գրված  :Smile:  դու հավաստի աղբյուրներ ունես որ նա ավտովթարի է ենթարկվել թե՞ դու էլ ուրիշից ես լսել  :Wink:

----------

Tig (14.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ իրոք որ այդպես շարունակվի և համը դուրս չգա հոյակապ ֆիլմ է երևում բայց  Սամվելի պահով ասեմ որ ես այդպես չեմ  կարծում Տիգ, կարծում եմ սցենարը այդպես է գրված  դու հավաստի աղբյուրներ ունես որ նա ավտովթարի է ենթարկվել թե՞ դու էլ ուրիշից ես լսել


Իրոք էդպես ա.... ես ունեմ այդ տվյալները.....

----------

Tig (14.05.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ռեյտինգը շատ ցածր է այս ֆիլմի, մեծամասնությունը էտ ժամին «Աննա» է նայում, ռեյտինգ չունի...

----------


## Ungrateful

Նայում եմ  :Smile:  :

----------


## Marco

> Ռեյտինգը շատ ցածր է այս ֆիլմի, մեծամասնությունը էտ ժամին «Աննա» է նայում, ռեյտինգ չունի...


Զարմանալի չի, սերիալ նայողների ութսուն տոկոսը տնային տնտեսուհիներն են, բայց ես կարծում եմ՝ Վերադարձը որպես սերիալ պետք չի նայել: Չգիտեմ, ինձ որ՝ դուրա գալիս:

----------


## Marco

Սամվել Սարգսյանի պահով ճիշտա, իսկապես վրաերթի են ենթարկել, դրա համար վաղուց պետքա եթեր մտնեին, ահագին ուշացրել են՝ մինչև գոնե սայլակի վրա նստելու հնարավորություն ունենա: Էրեբունի հիվանդանոցում ընկերներիցս մեկի մայրն էր պառկած, գնացել էինք տեսնելու, էն ժամանակ վիրահատում էին իրան:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իրոք էդպես ա.... ես ունեմ այդ տվյալները.....


Փաստորեն էտ մարդը հիմա ֆիլմում էտ վիճակովա խաղում հա՞  :Shok:  մի բանի վրա եմ զարմանում իսկ ոնց կարող ես բացատրել են մոմենտները որ ֆիլմը շարունակվում է Փարիզում և Սամվելն էլ առողջ է այնտեղ  :Smile:  :Think:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իրոք էդպես ա.... ես ունեմ այդ տվյալները.....


Ես հավատում եմ քեզ բայց ինչ որ մի *լինկ* կա ավելի պարզելու համար:

----------


## Kuk

> Այսինքն ազգի կեսի ստատիստիկան հավաքել ես?


Նախարար ապեր, ինչ ե՞ս խոսում :Huh:  Համաձայն ե՞ս, որ տնտեսություն չունենք, ամբողջը մոնոպոլիա ա: Կարա՞ս էս մասին վստահ խոսաս, իհարկե կարաս, կարա՞ս ստատիստիկա բերես, չե՛ս կարա: Սաղ ծանոթ, բարեկամ, ընկեր, հարևանների անուններով ա: Գիտենք՝ որը ումն ա, բայց ստատիստիկա որպես այդպիսին չկա: Ամեն պարզ բան ապացուցելու համար ստատիստիկա պետք չի: 
Սոս սարգսյանը ո՞նց դառավ տրյապկա: Ինքն իմ համար տրյապկա ա, ոչ ավելին: Մի երկու անգամ ավել էկրաններին մնալու համար կանգնեց մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդու աղբ ասեց: Հիմա ի՞նչ, ստատիստիկա ե՞ս ուզելու՝ համոզվելու համար, որ իրա վարկանիշը էդքանով մի քանի անգամ նվազեց:
Որ շատ պարապ մնաս, ախքի չեղած վարկանիշի մասին էլ ստատիստիկա փնտրի:

----------

Adam (14.05.2010), Farfalla (19.05.2010), Ungrateful (14.05.2010), Նարե (19.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Սամվել Սարգսյանի պահով ճիշտա, իսկապես վրաերթի են ենթարկել, դրա համար վաղուց պետքա եթեր մտնեին, ահագին ուշացրել են՝ մինչև գոնե սայլակի վրա նստելու հնարավորություն ունենա: Էրեբունի հիվանդանոցում ընկերներիցս մեկի մայրն էր պառկած, գնացել էինք տեսնելու, էն ժամանակ վիրահատում էին իրան:


Մարկո իսկապես շատ զարմանալի է, փաստորեն նա խաղում է ֆիլմում լուրջ մարմնական վնասվածքներ ստացած: Բայց մի բան չեմ հասկանում իսկ Փարիզի նկարահանումները ոնց կարաս բացատրես, ոնցա որ այնտեղ ինքը նոռմալա, կարո՞ղա Փարիզյան նկարահանումները սկզբում են արել, պարզապես շատ հետաքրքիրա ինձ:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ինչ որ է նրա նման տաղանդավոր դերասաններ գրեթե Հայաստանում չկան ու ամենակարևորը որտեղ նրա մասնակցությունն է այդ ֆիլմը չես կարող չնայել, սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է: Վերջին անգամ նրան նկատել եմ *Մեր Մանկության Տանգոն* նայելիս որտեղ նա գրեթե չէր էլ նկատվում Մհեր Մկրտչյանի և Գալյա Նովենցի նման մեծությունների կողքին իսկ այսօր նա շատ գերազանց է խաղում իրեն ստանձնած դերերը  :Clapping:

----------


## Gayl

Շատ լավ սերիալ է:

----------

Tig (17.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

<Կյանքի գինը> մերոնք նայում էին, ես էլ, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ համարյա հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, ահագին նայել եմ, մի սերիայից մի հատված էլ էս կինոյից եմ նայել, էն օրը մեր թատրոնի դերասանուհիներից մեկը ասաց, մեզ մոտից ահագին մարդ զբաղված են Արմենիայի սերիալներում, որ էս 2 սերիալում, ի տարբերություն մյուսների, ահագին լուրջ մոտեցում կա, ասենք, սովորաբար սերիալի հենց նկարահանման օրը դերասանին դերը տալիս են, անգիր ա անում ու սկսում են նկարել, մեկ-մեկ ասում ա ընտեղ նկարում են, ընտեղ տեքստը հուշում են, Հայլուրի սիստեմով, որ հաղորդավարը ուղիղ եթերից նոր տեքստը կարդում ա, դե էլ ինչ խաղ կարաս սպասես, մեր հանճարեղ Ֆրունզիկը, ասում են, գիշեր-ցերեկ պարապում էր դերերի վրա, նշումներ անում, ամեն շարժումի համար տասնյակ տարբերակներ մտածում, նկարում էդ շարժումները, իսկ էս 2 սերիալում հենց թատրոնի նման, կարծեմ Ստանիսլավսկու սիստեմով այդպես է, կլոր սեղանի շուրջ յուրաքանչյուր դրվագի դերասանները նստում են, կարդում դիալոգները, քննարկում իրավիճակները, մտնում կերպաների մեջ, դրա համար էլ ինչ-որ արդյունք ստացվում ա, Բարխուդարովի դերասանի անունը չգիտեմ, բայց մի անգամ ակումբում չեմ հիշում ինչ առիթով ասել եմ, հիմա նորից խոնարհվում եմ:

----------

Gayl (14.05.2010), Tig (17.05.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես հավատում եմ քեզ բայց ինչ որ մի *լինկ* կա ավելի պարզելու համար:


Արծիվ ջան հո ամեն ինչ լինկով չե՞ս չստուգելու..... :Wink:  քեզ թվում ա թե ինտերնետնը տենց վստահելի աղբյո՞ւր ա.....

----------

Արծիվ (15.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Մարկո իսկապես շատ զարմանալի է, փաստորեն նա խաղում է ֆիլմում լուրջ մարմնական վնասվածքներ ստացած: Բայց մի բան չեմ հասկանում իսկ Փարիզի նկարահանումները ոնց կարաս բացատրես, ոնցա որ այնտեղ ինքը նոռմալա, կարո՞ղա Փարիզյան նկարահանումները սկզբում են արել, պարզապես շատ հետաքրքիրա ինձ:


Արծիվ ջան, ուրեմն ասեմ, որ Սամվել Սարգսյանի վիճակի մասին տեղյակ եմ նրա բժշկուհու քրոջ աղջկանից: Որը ի դեպ նույնպես շատ լավ դերասանուհի է, համազգային թատրոնից, ու խաղացելա «Կյանքի գինը» ֆիլմում: Իսկ Փարիզյան նկարահանումները վաղուց են կարատվել: Ավտովթարը տեղիյա ունեցել հենց Փարիզից վերադառնալուց հետո: Հիմա Սամվելը բուժումներա ընդունում…

----------

My World My Space (14.05.2010), Արծիվ (15.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Բարխուդարովի դերասանի անունը չգիտեմ:


Դերասանի իսկական անունն է Սամվել Սարգսյան:

----------

Շինարար (14.05.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

Իսկ էտ ճիշտա որ Սամվել Սարգսըանը հիվանդանոցումա :Think:

----------


## Հինատա

> Իսկ էտ ճիշտա որ Սամվել Սարգսըանը հիվանդանոցումա


Ցավոք այո,բայց նա առողջանում է:Մտահոգվելու կարիք չկա:

----------


## Drigab

Երևի  լավ ծանոթ ես Արմենիաի հետ  :Cool:

----------


## Հինատա

> Երևի  լավ ծանոթ ես Արմենիաի հետ


Երևի :Smile:

----------


## terev

> Երևի


Դե որ ծանոթ ես. Արմենիայում կասես, որ terev-ը էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի սերիալ չէր նայում, բայց էս մեկը շատա դուրը եկել:  :Smile: 
Սյուժեն ու դերասանական խաղը լավն են:

Նկատել եք՞, երբ Աբոն Ղարաբաղից հեռախոսով խոսում է կնոջ հետ, նույն հեռախոսի տրուբկան է, կարմիր ականջակալով:  :Jpit:

----------

Tig (17.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Դե որ ծանոթ ես. Արմենիայում կասես, որ terev-ը էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի սերիալ չէր նայում, բայց էս մեկը շատա դուրը եկել: 
> Սյուժեն ու դերասանական խաղը լավն են:
> 
> Նկատել եք՞, երբ Աբոն Ղարաբաղից հեռախոսով խոսում է կնոջ հետ, նույն հեռախոսի տրուբկան է, կարմիր ականջակալով:


Հմաձայն եմ: :Smile: 
Ամեն ինչի հաջողությունը գալիս է լավ աշխատակազմից և աշխատանքից՝ թե սցենարիստից, թե պրոդյուսերից, թե ռեժիսորից և թե դերասանական խաղից:
Այո նկատել եմ:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆիլմերի կիքսերին, որ մի ֆիլմում վրիպումներ չեն եղել: :Smile: 

Իսկ ինչ կասեք Ռուդոլֆ Ղևոնդյանի (Աբոյի) խաղի մասին:Նա հատուկ այս ֆիլմի համար վերադարձել է հայրենիք:

----------

Արծիվ (12.06.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ..............
> 
> Իսկ ինչ կասեք Ռուդոլֆ Ղևոնդյանի (Աբոյի) խաղի մասին:Նա հատուկ այս ֆիլմի համար վերադարձել է հայրենիք:


Դե քանի որ «Վերադարձի» համար *վերադարձելա* դա արդեն իսկ մեծ բանա… :Wink:

----------


## Անահիտ

չէի ասի, որ Սամվել Սարգսյանը լավ է խաղում… նա հետաքրքիր կերպար է, բայց բոլոր ֆիլմերում նույնն է, իր սեփական կենցաղի ռուսալեզու արտահայտությունները չի կարողանում խոսքից հանել…

----------


## Nano2585

Շատ լավ սերիալա,ու դերասաններն էլ լավ են խաղում,մանավանդ Բարխուդարովը:

----------


## Հինատա

> Շատ լավ սերիալա,ու դերասաններն էլ լավ են խաղում,մանավանդ Բարխուդարովը:


Համաձայն եմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Hamo..

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք Ռուդոլֆ Ղևոնդյանի (Աբոյի) խաղի մասին:Նա հատուկ այս ֆիլմի համար վերադարձել է հայրենիք:


Ես էտ դերասանին սիրում էի դեռ Գոռի ֆիլմերից

----------


## terev

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք Ռուդոլֆ Ղևոնդյանի (Աբոյի) խաղի մասին:Նա հատուկ այս ֆիլմի համար վերադարձել է հայրենիք:


Ռուդոլֆ Ղևոնդյանը, ոնց որ ծնված լինի բացասական դերեր խաղալու համար ու շատ լավ է խաղում բացասական դերերը:
Այս ֆիլմում առայժմ դրական կերպար է, սպասում եմ թէ երբ՞ է վերափոխվելու բացասականի:
Բայց դե շատ կուզենայի հենց դրական էլ մնար: Համենայն դեպս դրականն էլ է լավ ստացվում:  :Smile:

----------


## Հինատա

Ասում են, ով վատ դեր է խաղում իրականում լավ մարդ է: :Think: 
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:

----------


## Hamo..

> Ասում են, ով վատ դեր է խաղում իրականում լավ մարդ է:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:


Ես էլ եմ լսել էտ խոսքը:Հինատա ջան  ճիշտն ասած ոչ մի դերասանի հետ չեմ շփվել:  :Blush:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ասում են, ով վատ դեր է խաղում իրականում լավ մարդ է:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք:


այսինքն բարեկամներից ու ընկերներից պարզում են ինչ տեսակ մարդա ու ըստ դրա դեր ե՞ն տալիս

----------


## Հինատա

> այսինքն բարեկամներից ու ընկերներից պարզում են ինչ տեսակ մարդա ու ըստ դրա դեր ե՞ն տալիս


Չէ ուղղակի այդպիսի խոսք կա:Լավ մարդկանց մոտ վատ դերը լավ է ստացվում:Ռեժիսորը կամ պրոդյուսերը տեսնում են ում մոտ է լավ ստացվում, նրան էլ տալիս են դերը,ուղղակի միշտ լավ մարդկանց մոտ է ստացվում  վատ դերեր խաղալը:  :Smile:

----------


## Marco

Կինոյի նման հավեսով նայվում ա, հեչ չես ասի, որ սերիալ ա, նկատի ունեմ՝ դիշովի սերիալային տրյուկներ չկան, լուրջ դիալոգներ են գրված, ճիշտ, որակով նկարահանված ա, ապրեն:

----------


## Հինատա

Մի ավելացում էլ՝     ֆիլմի զորքրի հրամանատարները՝ մահապարտները իսկական մահապարտներ են, ովքեր իսկապես կռվել են Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում:

----------

terev (18.05.2010), Tig (18.05.2010)

----------


## Life

> Մի ավելացում էլ՝     ֆիլմի զորքրի հրամանատարները՝ մահապարտները իսկական մահապարտներ են, ովքեր իսկապես կռվել են Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում:


Ճիշտ? :Xeloq:  :Shok:

----------


## Marco

> Մի ավելացում էլ՝     ֆիլմի զորքրի հրամանատարները՝ մահապարտները իսկական մահապարտներ են, ովքեր իսկապես կռվել են Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում:


Որտեղի՞ց գիտես: Բայց կարա ճիշտ լինի, զգացվում ա, որ դերասաններ չեն, ինչ-որ շատ իսկական են:

----------


## terev

> Չէ ուղղակի այդպիսի խոսք կա:Լավ մարդկանց մոտ վատ դերը լավ է ստացվում:Ռեժիսորը կամ պրոդյուսերը տեսնում են ում մոտ է լավ ստացվում, նրան էլ տալիս են դերը,ուղղակի միշտ լավ մարդկանց մոտ է ստացվում  վատ դերեր խաղալը:


 :Smile: 

Դրա համար են՞ Ռոբերտին էտքան բացասական դեր տվել:
Չնայած որ Ռոբերտի հետ շատ վաղուց եմ շփվել, այն ժամանակ դեռ կանաչ գույնի զապորոժեց էր քշում: Այդ ժամանակ լավ էլ համեստ էր: Հիմա չգիտեմ նույնն ա մնացել. թէ՞ չէ:

----------


## Հինատա

> Ճիշտ?


Ամենայն ճշտությամբ:

----------


## Հինատա

> Որտեղի՞ց գիտես: Բայց կարա ճիշտ լինի, զգացվում ա, որ դերասաններ չեն, ինչ-որ շատ իսկական են:


 Դե լավ կապեր ունեմ թե ֆիլմերի և թե Արմենիայի հետ:Մի փոքր գաղտնիք ես էլ եմ դերասան: :Wink:

----------


## terev

> Դե լավ կապեր ունեմ թե ֆիլմերի և թե Արմենիայի հետ:Մի փոքր գաղտնիք ես էլ եմ դերասան:


Այոոոոոո:  :Hands Up: 
Դե ասա գոնե, այս ֆիլմում խաղում ես՞:

----------


## Հինատա

> Դրա համար են՞ Ռոբերտին էտքան բացասական դեր տվել:
> Չնայած որ Ռոբերտի հետ շատ վաղուց եմ շփվել, այն ժամանակ դեռ կանաչ գույնի զապորոժեց էր քշում: Այդ ժամանակ լավ էլ համեստ էր: Հիմա չգիտեմ նույնն ա մնացել. թէ՞ չէ:


Նկատի ունես Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանի՞ն: :Smile: 
Եթե նրան նկատի ունես,ապա նա ուներ սպիտակ զապորոժեց և ինչ վերաբերվում է այս ժամանակին նա շատ ,շատ լավ մարդ է,մի քիչ խիստ, բայց շատ բարի և խելացի:Անձամբ ես պատիվ եմ ունեցել շփվելու և հիմա էլ եմ շփվում տաղանդավոր Ռուբենի հետ:
Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց ես ճանաչում նրան:

----------


## Հինատա

> Այոոոոոո: 
> Դե ասա գոնե, այս ֆիլմում խաղում ես՞:


Դե դա թող մնա գաղտնիք: :Blush: Բայց խաղացել եմ Արմենիայի ֆիլմերում: :Smile:

----------


## Hamo..

Հինատա ինչպես հասկացա, պետք չէ խաբնվել տարիքիդ: :Jpit:

----------


## terev

> Նկատի ունես Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանի՞ն:
> Եթե նրան նկատի ունես,ապա նա ուներ սպիտակ զապորոժեց և ինչ վերաբերվում է այս ժամանակին նա շատ ,շատ լավ մարդ է,մի քիչ խիստ, բայց շատ բարի և խելացի:Անձամբ ես պատիվ եմ ունեցել շփվելու և հիմա էլ եմ շփվում տաղանդավոր Ռուբենի հետ:
> Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց ես ճանաչում նրան:


Հաստատում եմ խոսքերդ, խիստ, խելացի և տաղանդավոր:
Չնայած մեր մեջ ասած, մինչ այս նրա խաղացած դերերում այդքան էլ չի երևում նրա տաղանդը: Միգուցէ իր տաղանդին համապատասխան դերեր չեն տալիս:   :Think:

----------


## terev

> Հինատա ինչպես հասկացա, պետք չէ խաբնվել տարիքիդ:


Բլոգի գրառումները, որ նայես, ինքդ քո հարցին կպատասխանես:  :Wink:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հաստատում եմ խոսքերդ, խիստ, խելացի և տաղանդավոր:
> Չնայած մեր մեջ ասած, մինչ այս նրա խաղացած դերերում այդքան էլ չի երևում նրա տաղանդը: Միգուցէ իր տաղանդին համապատասխան դերեր չեն տալիս:


 Ես գիտեմ դրա պատճառը,ուղղակի նա չէր ուզում խաղալ այդ դերերը:Եթե չգիտես ապա ասեմ որ նա «Կյանքի գնի» և «Վերադարձի» պրոդյուսերն է և նրա աշխատանքը շատ ծանրաբեռնված է, ես ուղղակի հպարտանում եմ նրանով: :Smile:  
Բայց դու հարցիս չպատասղանեցիր :Wink:

----------


## terev

> Բայց դու հարցիս չպատասղանեցիր


Ահա և պատասխանս:  :Smile: 




> Դե դա թող մնա գաղտնիք:

----------

Հինատա (19.05.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Չէ ուղղակի այդպիսի խոսք կա:Լավ մարդկանց մոտ վատ դերը լավ է ստացվում:Ռեժիսորը կամ պրոդյուսերը տեսնում են ում մոտ է լավ ստացվում, նրան էլ տալիս են դերը,ուղղակի միշտ լավ մարդկանց մոտ է ստացվում  վատ դերեր խաղալը:


մի այսպիսի կարծիք կա, որ հիմնականում դերասանը լավ ու վատ մարդ չի լինում… իրենք ուրիշ տեսակ մարդիկ են

----------


## Drigab

> մի այսպիսի կարծիք կա, որ հիմնականում դերասանը լավ ու վատ մարդ չի լինում… իրենք ուրիշ տեսակ մարդիկ են


Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել որ դերասանը մարդ չի՞  չի կարա վատ ու լավ լինի:Խնդրում եմ պարզաբանես թե  ինչա նշանակում իրենք ուրիշ տեսակ մարդիկ են: :Shok:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել որ դերասանը մարդ չի՞  չի կարա վատ ու լավ լինի:Խնդրում եմ պարզաբանես թե  ինչա նշանակում իրենք ուրիշ տեսակ մարդիկ են:


խոսքը փորձառու դերասանների մասինա) իրենք շատ բարդ ու հետաքրքիր մարդիկ են… շատ դժվարա իմանալ իրանց բուն էությունը ու դատել լավ մարդ են թե վատը…

----------


## Hamo..

> Բլոգի գրառումները, որ նայես, ինքդ քո հարցին կպատասխանես:


Այսինքն: :Think: 
Ես կարդացի նրա բոլոր բլոգի գրառումները և այն կարծիքին եմ որ խելացի աղջիկ է և կուզենաի որ նրա տարիքի աղջիկները լինեին նրա նման խելացի:
Բայց չհասկացա ուզում ես ասել որ տարիքը սխալա՞ գրել:

----------

Հինատա (19.05.2010)

----------


## terev

> Այսինքն:
> Ես կարդացի նրա բոլոր բլոգի գրառումները և այն կարծիքին եմ որ խելացի աղջիկ է և կուզենաի որ նրա տարիքի աղջիկները լինեին նրա նման խելացի:
> Բայց չհասկացա ուզում ես ասել որ տարիքը սխալա՞ գրել:


Իհարկէ: 15 տարեկանի մտածելակերպ չի հաստատ: Առնվազն 25-ից բարձր:  :Smile:

----------


## Հինատա

> Իհարկէ: 15 տարեկանի մտածելակերպ չի հաստատ: Առնվազն 25-ից բարձր:


 Երեխեք ինչ եք խոսում տարիքս ճիշտ եմ գրել: :Shok: 
Շնորհակալություն լավ խոսքերի համար, :Blush:  բայց եթե չեք հավատում ինչ ասեմ եկեք հանդիպենք(կատակ եմ անում հանդիպելու հարցում,ուղղակի չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ որ հավատաք) :Wink: 
Չեմ հասկանում ինչն է դրդել, որ այդպես մտածեք: :Dntknw:

----------


## Հինատա

> խոսքը փորձառու դերասանների մասինա) իրենք շատ բարդ ու հետաքրքիր մարդիկ են… շատ դժվարա իմանալ իրանց բուն էությունը ու դատել լավ մարդ են թե վատը…


 Համամիտ եմ, ուղղակի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել ոչ թե փորձառու դերասաններ, այլ արվեստագետներ:Ինքս արվեստագետների ընտանիքից եմ ու շատ լավ գիտեմ այդ նուրբ հարցերը:

----------

Hamo.. (20.05.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

> Երեխեք ինչ եք խոսում տարիքս ճիշտ եմ գրել:
> Շնորհակալություն լավ խոսքերի համար, բայց եթե չեք հավատում ինչ ասեմ եկեք հանդիպենք(կատակ եմ անում հանդիպելու հարցում,ուղղակի չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ որ հավատաք)
> Չեմ հասկանում ինչն է դրդել, որ այդպես մտածեք:


 Դե որ ճիշտ ես գրել ուրեմն ուրախ եմ որ այդ տարիքին ես ու այդպես խելացի: :Ok:

----------


## Hamo..

Դե իմացանք ովա պրոդյուսերը,բա ռեժիսորը ովա՞:

----------


## Hamo..

terev իսկ դու քանի տարեկան ես ու կարծում եմ որ տղա ես չե՞

----------


## Հինատա

> Դե իմացանք ովա պրոդյուսերը,բա ռեժիսորը ովա՞:


Ճիշտն ասած ազգանունը չեմ հիշում,բայց անունը Արտյոմ է:Ազանգանունը որ ճշտեմ ամպայման կգրեմ,ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հիշել,որովհետև միշտ անունով եմ դիմել :

----------

Hamo.. (19.05.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

Հիմա ֆիլմի մեջի Բեկը իսկական մահապարտա՞:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հիմա ֆիլմի մեջի Բեկը իսկական մահապարտա՞:


 Այո իսկական մահապարտ է և Բեկ մականունը իր իսկական մականունն է,բայց գրեթե բոլորը նրան իր մականունով են դիմում:

Նա էլ է լավ անձնավորություն:

----------

Hamo.. (20.05.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

Հինատա չեմ հասկանում դու որտեղից ետքան բան գիտես; :Dntknw:  :Smile:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հինատա չեմ հասկանում դու որտեղից ետքան բան գիտես;


 Ոչ թե չես հասկանում, այլ ուղղակի չես ճանաչում:  :Smile:

----------


## Հինատա

Իսկ ինչ կասեք Սոֆի Դևոյանի խաղի մասին: :Think:

----------


## Hamo..

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք Սոֆի Դևոյանի խաղի մասին:


Ճիշտն ասած չեմ սիրում իրան ու իրա խաղը :Sad:

----------


## Enigmatic

Հինատա բայց ես չեմ հիշում ինչ-որ սերիալ Արմենիայի, որ քո տարիքի աղջիկ մեջը խաղա :Think:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հինատա բայց ես չեմ հիշում ինչ-որ սերիալ Արմենիայի, որ քո տարիքի աղջիկ մեջը խաղա


Ճիշտ էլ դու ես անում: :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ճիշտ էլ դու ես անում:


Ինչքան ես սիրում ցրողական պատասխաններ տալ...

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Ինչքան ես սիրում ցրողական պատասխաններ տալ...


Դա արդեն ինձ է վերաբերվում:
Շատ հետաքրքրասերն ես:
Այսպիսի ասացվածք կա «Շատ բան իմանաս շուտ կծերանաս»: :Smile:

----------


## Hamo..

> Դա արդեն ինձ է վերաբերվում:
> Շատ հետաքրքրասերն ես:
> Այսպիսի ասացվածք կա «Շատ բան իմանաս շուտ կծերանաս»:


 Հինատա ես իմացել եմ,թե ով ես :Tongue:   Լավ էլ խաղում էիր:

----------


## Hamo..

Հինատա չեմ հասկանում էտ ոնցա որ իրար Ֆրանսիայում չեն ճանաչում?

----------


## Հինատա

> Հինատա չեմ հասկանում էտ ոնցա որ իրար Ֆրանսիայում չեն ճանաչում?


Դե ինչ ասեմ,նայի կհասկանաս, :Smile:  հո սցենարը չեմ պատմելու:

----------


## terev

:Jpit: 
Հինատա ինչ՞ էլ քեզ նման ավատար ես ընտրել:

Փաստորեն այսօրվա սերիայի մեջ դու եիր չէ՞:

----------


## Հինատա

Ի՞նչ, իհարկե ոչ: :Shok: 
Ես այդ ֆիլմում չեմ խաղում terev ջան: :Wink: 
Չնայած ճիշտ ես, նման եմ ավատարիս; :Smile:

----------


## terev

Ափսոս:  :Sad: 
Պարզապես այն աղջիկը նման էր ավատարիդ ու ոնց որ ղարաբաղցի չէր, մտածեցի դու կլինես:

----------


## Հինատա

> Ափսոս: 
> Պարզապես այն աղջիկը նման էր ավատարիդ ու ոնց որ ղարաբաղցի չէր, մտածեցի դու կլինես:


Շատ մարդիկ են մտածել: :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Թեման սերիալը քննարկելուց վերածվել է Հինատայի մենաշնորհային և ինքնագովազդային թեմայի, ոնց ուզում՝ շուռ է տալիս  :Angry2: 
Լա՜վ էլի։
Ֆիլմը մի մեծ լավություն ինձ արդեն արել է. եղբայրս հայրենասեր է դառնում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հինատա

> Թեման սերիալը քննարկելուց վերածվել է Հինատայի մենաշնորհային և ինքնագովազդային թեմայի, ոնց ուզում՝ շուռ է տալիս 
> Լա՜վ էլի։
> Ֆիլմը մի մեծ լավություն ինձ արդեն արել է. եղբայրս հայրենասեր է դառնում


Հարգելի Նաիրուհի նախ ես չեմ զբաղվում ինքնագովազդով և ոնց ուզում շուռ չեմ տալիս, ուղղակի մարդ էր հարցրեց:Ես բոլոր այդ քննարկումները հնարավորինս փորձում եմ տանել իմ անձնական նամակներ, որպեսզի թեմայից չշեղվի:


Հենց դա էլ ֆիլմի նպատակներից է:

----------

Hamo.. (05.06.2010), terev (05.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

է լավ է, էլի, ֆիլմի մասին ահագին ինֆո տվեց, համ էլ փոքրիկ դերասանի հետ ծանոթացանք․․ հեսա կմեծանա զբաղված դերասանուհի կդառնա, էլ ֆորումի ժամանակ չի ունենա: )

----------

Hamo.. (04.06.2010), Հինատա (04.06.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

Հինատա երեկվա սերիայի միջի աղջիկները երևանցիներ էի՞ն:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հինատա երեկվա սերիայի միջի աղջիկները երևանցիներ էի՞ն:


Չէ գյուղացիներ էին: Գյուղի անունը չեմ հիշում, բայց Կորեայի ձորի մոտ գտնվող գյուղերից մեկն էր:

----------

Hamo.. (06.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

54-ամյա Սամվել Սարգսյանը ծնվել է Երևանում, 1961-71սովորել է Գայի անվան համար 129 դպրոցում, ավարտել է Երևանի Գեղարվեստաթատերական պետական ինստիտուտը, 80-ականներին աշխատել է Գյումրիի Վարդան Աճեմյանի անվան թատրոնում, 90-ականներին Երևանի Գաբրիել Սունդուկյանի անվան թատրոնում, 3 տարի բնակվել է ԱՄՆ-ում: 
Մոտ հինգ տարի աշխատել է Գյումրիի թատրոնում:
Երկրաշարժի ժամանակ մահացել են նրա կինն ու յոթ ամյա տղան:Այժմ ունի 33 տարեկան տղա և 3 ամյա թոռ:

----------

Hamo.. (11.06.2010), terev (11.06.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

> 54-ամյա Սամվել Սարգսյանը ծնվել է Երևանում, 1961-71սովորել է Գայի անվան համար 129 դպրոցում, ավարտել է Երևանի Գեղարվեստաթատերական պետական ինստիտուտը, 80-ականներին աշխատել է Գյումրիի Վարդան Աճեմյանի անվան թատրոնում, 90-ականներին Երևանի Գաբրիել Սունդուկյանի անվան թատրոնում, 3 տարի բնակվել է ԱՄՆ-ում: 
> Մոտ հինգ տարի աշխատել է Գյումրիի թատրոնում:
> Երկրաշարժի ժամանակ մահացել են նրա կինն ու յոթ ամյա տղան:Այժմ ունի 33 տարեկան տղա և 3 ամյա թոռ:


Իսկ ճիշտա, որ նա իրավունք ունի սցենարը փոխի?

----------


## Հինատա

> Իսկ ճիշտա, որ նա իրավունք ունի սցենարը փոխի?


Չմոռանանք, որ դերասանի աշխատանքը միայն իր դերը խաղալն է:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք Ռուդոլֆ Ղևոնդյանի (Աբոյի) խաղի մասին:Նա հատուկ այս ֆիլմի համար վերադարձել է հայրենիք:


Բոլոր դերասաներն էլ չտեսնված են խաղում իրենց դերերը իսկ Աբոն վերջնա (Ռուդոլֆ Ղևոնդյան) պարզապես հոյակապ և սրտանց է խաղում իր դերը, մալադեց ոնց որ իսկական ֆիդայի լինի: Արթուրի դերակատար էլ աչքս մտավ շատ լավ դեր է տանում, թե չէ ինչ, էն Դժբախտ Երջանկության մեջ մանյակի դեր էր տանում  :Smile: 
Մի խոսքով ասած Հայաստանում այսօրվա ամենալավ ֆիլմն է որ նայվում է, իհարկե Ժառանգներն էլ վատը չի  :Wink:

----------

terev (12.06.2010), Հինատա (12.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանը ոչ թե իր դերն է կատարում, այլ պրոդյուսերական աշխատանքը; :Smile: 


Մահապարտները պատրաստվում են նկարահանման


Նկարահանման ժամանակ


Ձախից աջ՝ Կարո Հովհաննիսյան (Էդմոն), Բեկ(Բեկ), Ռուդոլֆ Ղևոնդյան (Աբո) :Wink: 


Նկարահանումից հոգնած


 :Smile: 


Նկարահանման ժամանակ

----------

Hamo.. (12.06.2010), terev (12.06.2010), Արծիվ (13.06.2010)

----------


## terev

Շատ շնորհակալություն նկարների համար:  :Hands Up: 



> Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանը ոչ թե իր դերն է կատարում, այլ պրոդյուսերական աշխատանքը;


Համոզված եմ, որ Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանը իր դերերն էլ է ավելի շատ իմպռովիզ անում, քան լսում պրոդյուսերին:

Երրորդ նկարի, ձախ կողմի կանգնած տղամարդը, ինչպես հասկացա կադչից դուրս՞ էր:

Չորորդ նկարն է շատ լավը: Խի Բեկը ժպտալ էլ գիտի՞:  :Smile: 
Մեկել Էդմոնին չճանաչեցի: Ով՞ է: Այս ֆիլմի առաջին սերիաները չեմ նայել, միգուցէ առաջին սերաներում՞ է նկարվել:

----------

Հինատա (12.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Շատ շնորհակալություն նկարների համար: 
> 
> 
> Համոզված եմ, որ Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանը իր դերերն էլ է ավելի շատ իմպռովիզ անում, քան լսում պրոդյուսերին:
> 
> Երրորդ նկարի, ձախ կողմի կանգնած տղամարդը, ինչպես հասկացա կադչից դուրս՞ էր:
> 
> Չորորդ նկարն է շատ լավը: Խի Բեկը ժպտալ էլ գիտի՞: 
> Մեկել Էդմոնին չճանաչեցի: Ով՞ է: Այս ֆիլմի առաջին սերիաները չեմ նայել, միգուցէ առաջին սերաներում՞ է նկարվել:


Ես պետք է շնորհակալ լինեմ, ձեր շնորհիվ էր: :Smile: 

Ճիշտ եք հասկացել, կադրից դուրս էր:

Բեկը ոչ միայն ժպտալ գիտի, այլև լավ հումոր ունի:  :Hands Up: 

Ազգանունը արդեն չհուշեց, որ....հասկացա՞ք :Wink: 
Ճիշտ եք, առաջին մի քանի սերիաներում է խաղացել: Ֆիլմում նա Աբոյի երկրորդ տղան է, որը ծառայում է բանակում: :Smile:

----------


## terev

Պարզ է, պարզ:  :Ok: 

Ափսոս, որ սկզբից չեմ նայել:

----------


## Հինատա

> Պարզ է, պարզ: 
> 
> Ափսոս, որ սկզբից չեմ նայել:


Իսկ ի՞նչը դրդեց, որ դիտեք:

----------


## terev

> Իսկ ի՞նչը դրդեց, որ դիտեք:


Լավ հարց էր:

Առաջինը կնշեի սցենարը: Իմ կարծիքով, ինչ հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունները սկսել են սերալներ նկարահանել, առաջին հայրենասիրական սցենարով սերիալն է: Ասեմ որ շատ ռեալիստիկ սցենար է, մեր կյանքից վերցրած:
Եվ իհարկե դերասանական խաղը: Բոլոր *դերասաններն* էլ շատ լավ են խաղում:

----------


## Հինատա

> Լավ հարց էր:
> 
> Առաջինը կնշեի սցենարը: Իմ կարծիքով, ինչ հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունները սկսել են սերալներ նկարահանել, առաջին հայրենասիրական սցենարով սերիալն է: Ասեմ որ շատ ռեալիստիկ սցենար է, մեր կյանքից վերցրած:
> Եվ իհարկե դերասանական խաղը: Բոլոր *դերասաններն* էլ շատ լավ են խաղում:


Դե էլ չնշեմ, որ համամիտ եմ, որովհետև մեր կարծիքները միշտ համընկնում են:

----------

terev (12.06.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

Նկարները սուպեր էր: Շնորհակալություն




> Ես պետք է շնորհակալ լինեմ, ձեր շնորհիվ էր:
> Ազգանունը արդեն չհուշեց, որ....հասկացա՞ք





> Դե էլ չնշեմ, որ համամիտ եմ, որովհետև մեր կարծիքները միշտ համընկնում են:


Ինչն էր tereviի շնորհիվ, էս ինչ հանելուկներով եք խոսում?

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանը ոչ թե իր դերն է կատարում, այլ պրոդյուսերական աշխատանքը;
> 
> 
> Մահապարտները պատրաստվում են նկարահանման
> 
> 
> Նկարահանման ժամանակ
> 
> 
> ...


Փաստորեն ֆիլմում նաև նկարահանված են մահապարտ ֆիդայիները հա՞  :Smile: 
Ուրիշ նկարներ չունես նայենք Հինատա ջան, շատ դուրըս եկավ ապրես  :Good: 
Ռուբեն Հովհանիսյանը Դովլաթովի դերակատարնա՞ իսկ Սռապի (Կյանքի Գինը) իսկական անունը ի՞նչա

----------


## Հինատա

> Փաստորեն ֆիլմում նաև նկարահանված են մահապարտ ֆիդայիները հա՞ 
> Ուրիշ նկարներ չունես նայենք Հինատա ջան, շատ դուրըս եկավ ապրես 
> Ռուբեն Հովհանիսյանը Դովլաթովի դերակատարնա՞ իսկ Սռապի (Կյանքի Գինը) իսկական անունը ի՞նչա


Այո, ֆիլմում նկարահանված են իսկական մահապարտներ: :Smile: 
Չէ դեռ չեմ գնացել նկարահանման, որ քննությունների մեջ եմ, չեմ հասցնում գնամ նկարահանումներին, որ գնամ անպայման նոր նկարներ կտեղադրեմ:
Այո Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանը Դովլաթովի դերակատարն է:
Սռապի իսկական անունն Է Վյաչեսլավ Շամիրյան, բայց կարճ ասում են Սլավիկ: :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (14.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Վերջին պաշարներս: :Smile: 
Կներեք վատ որակի համար

----------

Hamo.. (13.06.2010), terev (13.06.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

> Վերջին պաշարներս:
> Կներեք վատ որակի համար


Լավն էին ապրես, բայց երևաց որ վերջին պաշարներտ էր: :Wink:

----------

Հինատա (13.06.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

Հինատա անունդ ի՞նչա, քեզ ինչպես դիմեմ:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հինատա անունդ ի՞նչա, քեզ ինչպես դիմեմ:


Անունս ամեն տեղ կա գրված:
Դիմիր պարզապես Հինատա: :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (14.06.2010)

----------


## terev

Էսօրվա սերիան շատ լավն էր: 
Բայց մոնտաժողը հեչ բանա, արդեն որերորդ սերիանա սենց կտրտվումա:

Մեկել երեխան շատ լավն էր, Հինատա հետաքրքիր է ում՞ երեխան էր:

----------


## Marco

Գնալով հետաքրքիր ա դառնում: Ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------


## Անահիտ

Ռաֆաելի դերասանի անունն ի՞նչա
բարձր պիլոտաժա :Smile:

----------


## terev

> Ռաֆաելի դերասանի անունն ի՞նչա
> բարձր պիլոտաժա


Ես կասեի, այսօրվա դրությամբ նորահայտ հայ դերասաններից լավագույնն ա:

Իսկ ովքեր չեն նայում այս ֆիլմը, խորհուրդ կտաի նայեին: Հաստատ չեն փոշմանի:

----------

Արծիվ (04.08.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Արծիվ ջան
Բեկի իսկական  անունը  Աղաբեկա  ու  ես  իրենց  տուն  գնացել  եմ,  երբ  6  տարեկան  էի, ինքը  էդ  ժամանակ Մորենի գյուղի գյուղապետն  էր: Ինքն  իմ հիշողության  մեջ մնացել ա` որպես  շատ  բարի  ու հյուրասեր մարդ, ու  հիմա  էլ, որ  էդ սերիալը  նայում  եմ, տեսնում  եմ, որ նույնիսկ դեմքով  էլ  չի փոխվել, ու  էլի էն նույն  բարի աչքերն  են:

----------

Արծիվ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Արծիվ ջան
> Բեկի իսկական  անունը  Աղաբեկա  ու  ես  իրենց  տուն  գնացել  եմ,  երբ  6  տարեկան  էի, ինքը  էդ  ժամանակ Մորենի գյուղի գյուղապետն  էր: Ինքն  իմ հիշողության  մեջ մնացել ա` որպես  շատ  բարի  ու հյուրասեր մարդ, ու  հիմա  էլ, որ  էդ սերիալը  նայում  եմ, տեսնում  եմ, որ նույնիսկ դեմքով  էլ  չի փոխվել, ու  էլի էն նույն  բարի աչքերն  են:


ՆանՍ ջան դու այդ մարդուն խառնում ես մեկ ուրիշի հետ: Նախ Բեկի անունը Ավո է, նա բջնեցի է և  ոչ մի գյուղի գյուղապետ էլ չի եղել: Դու 6 տարեկանում ես տեսել, իսկ ես երեկ: :Wink:

----------

terev (16.06.2010), Արծիվ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Էսօրվա սերիան շատ լավն էր: 
> Բայց մոնտաժողը հեչ բանա, արդեն որերորդ սերիանա սենց կտրտվումա:
> Մեկել երեխան շատ լավն էր, Հինատա հետաքրքիր է ում՞ երեխան էր:


Ճիշտն ասած այս  մի քանի սերիան չեմ դիտել: Մոնտաժողները երեքն են՝ Մամվելը (գլխավոր մոնտաժող), Էդգարը(գույնային) և Գոքորը(չեմ հիշում):
Արդեն նշեցի, որ չեմ տեսել վերջին սերիաները, այդ իսկ պատճառով կներեք, որ չեմ կարող ձեր հարցին պատասխանել:




> Գնալով հետաքրքիր ա դառնում: Ի՞նչ կասեք:


 Կասեմ այն, որ եթե հիմա է հետաքրքիր, պատկերացնում եք, որ Սամվել Սարգսյանի հետ այն դեպքը պատահած չլիներ ինչքան հետաքրքիր կլիներ: 



> Ռաֆաելի դերասանի անունն ի՞նչա
> բարձր պիլոտաժա


Դերասանի իսկական անունը Ալեքսանդր Խաչատրյան է:

----------

terev (16.06.2010), Անահիտ (16.06.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ՆանՍ ջան դու այդ մարդուն խառնում ես մեկ ուրիշի հետ: Նախ Բեկի անունը Ավո է, նա բջնեցի է և  ոչ մի գյուղի գյուղապետ էլ չի եղել: Դու 6 տարեկանում ես տեսել, իսկ ես երեկ:


Հինատա ջան  հնարավորա,որ  ինքը Բջնիում ծնվելա, բայց 19 տարի առաջ կռվի տարիներին ինքը  իմ  ասած գյուղումա  ապրել, ու  կարծեմ իրանք  էին  էդ  գյուղը  գրավել: Կարողա  իրան  Աղո  են ասել, դու  լավ չես  հասկացել, որ  մի  անգամ էլ  տեսնես, հարցրու, որովհետև  պապաս էլ ա իրան ճանաչում:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հինատա ջան  հնարավորա,որ  ինքը Բջնիում ծնվելա, բայց 19 տարի առաջ կռվի տարիներին ինքը  իմ  ասած գյուղումա  ապրել, ու  կարծեմ իրանք  էին  էդ  գյուղը  գրավել: Կարողա  իրան  Աղո  են ասել, դու  լավ չես  հասկացել, որ  մի  անգամ էլ  տեսնես, հարցրու, որովհետև  պապաս էլ ա իրան ճանաչում:


Ես հենց նոր խոսում էի Բեկի հետ և նա ասեց, որ իր իսկական անունը Աղաբեկ է, բայց չի եղել գյուղապետ: :Wink:

----------

terev (16.06.2010), Արծիվ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ես հենց նոր խոսում էի Բեկի հետ և նա ասեց, որ իր իսկական անունը Աղաբեկ է, բայց չի եղել գյուղապետ:


բա՛, այ տենց կարկանդակներ  :Smile: 
իսկ Ալեքսանդրի հետ եթե խոսես, ասա, որ մենք իրեն շատ սիրում ենք

----------

terev (16.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> բա՛, այ տենց կարկանդակներ 
> իսկ Ալեքսանդրի հետ եթե խոսես, ասա, որ մենք իրեն շատ սիրում ենք


Անպայման: :Wink:

----------


## terev

Ի դեպ, բաց թողնված սերաները կարող եք դիտել այստեղ: http://www.gisher.ru/veradardz.html

----------

Hamo.. (16.06.2010), Tig (17.06.2010), Արծիվ (04.08.2010), Հինատա (16.06.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

> Ես հենց նոր խոսում էի Բեկի հետ և նա ասեց, որ իր իսկական անունը Աղաբեկ է, բայց չի եղել գյուղապետ:


Իսկ Հինատա ինչի՞ են Ավո ասել կամ ասում?

----------


## Հինատա

> Իսկ Հինատա ինչի՞ են Ավո ասել կամ ասում?


Նա ծառայել է ռուսական բանակում, ռուսների համար դժվար է եղել ասել Աղաբեկ, ասել են  Ավո:

----------

Hamo.. (18.06.2010), terev (17.06.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ես հենց նոր խոսում էի Բեկի հետ և նա ասեց, որ իր իսկական անունը Աղաբեկ է, բայց չի եղել գյուղապետ:


Որ  մեկ  էլ տենաս, ասա խի  ես խաբում:

----------


## Հինատա

> Որ  մեկ  էլ տենաս, ասա խի  ես խաբում:


Եթե այդպես լավ ես ճանաչում ինքդ էլ ասա:

----------

Ariadna (18.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Ռուդոլֆը և Ալիսը կրկնում են իրենց խոսքերը



Նույնը փորձում են իրենց «որդու» հետ



Նկարահանման ժամանակ



Այստեղ ես էլ կամ, բայց ափսոս հետևանց եմ



Սցենար

----------

Hamo.. (18.06.2010), terev (18.06.2010), Անահիտ (18.06.2010), Արծիվ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

ի՜նչ կադրեր են: )
Ռուդոլֆի ձայնը հզորա :Smile:

----------


## Hamo..

> ի՜նչ կադրեր են: )
> Ռուդոլֆի ձայնը հզորա


Համարյա բոլորի ձենը հզորա, սկսած Ռուբինյանից, Դովլաթովից ու Բարխուդարովից:


Նկարները լավն էին մերսի:
Հինատա ջան դու Ռաբբիթի ասածը փոխանցեցիր Ռուբինյանին? :Smile:

----------


## Հինատա

> Համարյա բոլորի ձենը հզորա, սկսած Ռուբինյանից, Դովլաթովից ու Բարխուդարովից:
> 
> 
> Նկարները լավն էին մերսի:
> Հինատա ջան դու Ռաբբիթի ասածը փոխանցեցիր Ռուբինյանին?


Այո,  մենք արդեն խոսել ենք դրա շուրջ:

----------

Անահիտ (22.06.2010)

----------


## terev

Շաաատ մերսիներ Հինատա ջան նկարների համար:

Էտ ինչ հրաշալի տեղա: Էտ որտեղա՞:

Բա խի են նկարը չդրեցիր, որ դու դեմքով եիր նկարված:  :Jpit:

----------


## Հինատա

> Շաաատ մերսիներ Հինատա ջան նկարների համար:
> 
> Էտ ինչ հրաշալի տեղա: Էտ որտեղա՞:


Այգեստան, շատ խառըխշտիկ ճանապարհ էր:




> Բա խի են նկարը չդրեցիր, որ դու դեմքով եիր նկարված:


Դե լավ սա էլ ես  :Blush:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (18.06.2010), Chuk (18.06.2010), Hamo.. (18.06.2010), Life (18.06.2010), terev (18.06.2010), Անահիտ (22.06.2010), Արծիվ (04.08.2010), Կաթիլ (31.07.2010), ՆանՍ (19.06.2010)

----------


## Life

> Այգեստան, շատ խառըխշտիկ ճանապարհ էր:
> 
> 
> 
> Դե լավ սա էլ ես


էստեղ դիր  :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Marco

> Ռուդոլֆը և Ալիսը կրկնում են իրենց խոսքերը
> 
> 
> 
> Նույնը փորձում են իրենց «որդու» հետ
> 
> 
> 
> Նկարահանման ժամանակ
> ...


Հինատա, էլի կդնե՞ս սցենարի էջերից, հետաքրքիր ա ՝ էդքան մանրամասն ե՞ն գրում, ու ինչ ոճով… Ինձ զարմացրեց, որ հենց խոսակցական լեզվով էլ գրում են, կարծում էի՝ դերասաններն իրանք են ադապտացնում իրենց խոսելաոճին:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:52 ----------

Իսկ սցենարիստը ո՞վ ա, ու արդյո՞ք ներկա գտնվում ա նկարահանումներին:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հինատա, էլի կդնե՞ս սցենարի էջերից, հետաքրքիր ա ՝ էդքան մանրամասն ե՞ն գրում, ու ինչ ոճով… Ինձ զարմացրեց, որ հենց խոսակցական լեզվով էլ գրում են, կարծում էի՝ դերասաններն իրանք են ադապտացնում իրենց խոսելաոճին:


Էլ չունեմ նկարած սցենար, չէի կարծում, որ կհետաքրքրեր:
Բայց վաղը կտեղադրեմ մի ուրիշ բան:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:56 ----------




> Իսկ սցենարիստը ո՞վ ա, ու արդյո՞ք ներկա գտնվում ա նկարահանումներին:


Սցենարիստը Աննա Թերջանյանն է, չեմ կարծում, որ պարտադիր է սցենարիստի ներկայությունը: :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:09 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:00 ----------

Այսօրվա սերիան
Սա նայելուց ծիծաղս գալիս է :Smile: 





Դե նորից փորձ են անում

----------

Hamo.. (18.06.2010), terev (19.06.2010), Անահիտ (22.06.2010)

----------


## Hda

*XAVIER* ֆրանսիական անունը հնչվում է *ԶԱՎԻՅԵ*

ՔՍԱՎԻՅԵ-բավականին տհաճ է ականջի համար,էսօր տբեցիք նայում էին ականջովս ընկավ
ինչ որ ձև տեղակացրեք, չնայած կարծում եմ ուշ է
բայց հավատացեք աններելի սխալ է,եթե չեմ սխալվում նույնիսկ ամերիկացիք են ֆրանսերեն հնչում........

----------


## Հինատա

> *XAVIER* ֆրանսիական անունը հնչվում է *ԶԱՎԻՅԵ*
> 
> ՔՍԱՎԻՅԵ-բավականին տհաճ է ականջի համար,էսօր տբեցիք նայում էին ականջովս ընկավ
> ինչ որ ձև տեղակացրեք, չնայած կարծում եմ ուշ է
> բայց հավատացեք աններելի սխալ է,եթե չեմ սխալվում նույնիսկ ամերիկացիք են ֆրանսերեն հնչում........


Ոչ թե կարծում եք, այլ իսկապես  ուշ է: :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

2 բառով կնկարագրեք սերիալի մասին  :Wink: 
ես եղելա շարունակվում՞
թ՞ե նոր բանա ուղղակի անունը Վերադարձա  :Think:

----------


## Hda

> Ոչ թե կարծում եք, այլ իսկապես  ուշ է:


տեղեկացնել՞, երբեք ուշ չի

----------


## Հինատա

> տեղեկացնել՞, երբեք ուշ չի


Ճիշտ եք, բայց ես տեղեկացնելու համար չէի ասում, այլ փոխելու:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:14 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:00 ----------




> 2 բառով կնկարագրեք սերիալի մասին 
> ես եղելա շարունակվում՞
> թ՞ե նոր բանա ուղղակի անունը Վերադարձա


Նկարագրել չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունեիք, բայց եթե նկատի ունեք սցենարը մի երկու բառով պատմեմ, ապա մի այսպսսի լավ խոսք կա՝ «ֆիլմը չեն պատմում», իսկ եթե նկատի ունեք իմ կարծիքը ֆիլմի վերաբերյալ, ապա կասեմ, որ հոյակապ սերիալ է:

Այս սերիալը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի «Կյանքի գին»-ը հեռուստասերիալի հետ, ընդհամենը դերասանական կազմն է նման:

----------

Hamo.. (18.06.2010), Ապե Ջան (19.06.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

Հինատա ջան շատ լավ նկարներ ու վիդեոներ էին ու դու էլ ես շատ սիրուն: Էլի ոի էլի մերսիներ:
Են առաջին վիդյոն որ տեսա, հասկացա ինչի էր ծիծաղելի երևի են որ Սոնան ուշադիր նայումա վրետ: :LOL: 
Սենց նայում եմ շատ հետաքրքիրա երևում:

----------

terev (19.06.2010), Հինատա (19.06.2010)

----------


## terev

Աստղիկ ջան շատ հետաքրքիր և գեղեցիկ նկարներ են:
Ճիշտն ասած զարմանում եմ, որ ոչ ոք չի հարցնում, դու ինչ՞ ես անում նկարահանման հրապարակում:  :Jpit: 

Երկրորդ վիդեոն նայելուց հասկացա, թէ ինչքան դժվար է դերասանի աշխատանքը: Բոլորը խանգարում են: Էտ խեղճերը չեն կարողանում կենտրոնանալ:  :Smile: 

Իսկ առաջին վիդեոն իրոք ծիծաղելի էր: Փաստորեն ընկել եիր տիկին Սոֆիի հետևից, ուզում եիր անպայման նկարեիր:
Բայց ինչ հաճելի և ժպտերես կին է տիկին Սոֆին: 

Շատ կուզեի նաև Ռաֆոյին ու Աբոյին էլ նկարահանումից դուրս խոսալուց, շփվելուց տեսնեի: Հետաքրքիր է ինչ ձևի մարդիք են:

Աստղիկ ջան շատ շնորհակալություն տրամադրածդ նկարների և վիդեոների համար:  :Hands Up:

----------

Հինատա (19.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Աստղիկ ջան շատ հետաքրքիր և գեղեցիկ նկարներ են:
> Ճիշտն ասած զարմանում եմ, որ ոչ ոք չի հարցնում, դու ինչ՞ ես անում նկարահանման հրապարակում: 
> 
> Երկրորդ վիդեոն նայելուց հասկացա, թէ ինչքան դժվար է դերասանի աշխատանքը: Բոլորը խանգարում են: Էտ խեղճերը չեն կարողանում կենտրոնանալ: 
> 
> Իսկ առաջին վիդեոն իրոք ծիծաղելի էր: Փաստորեն ընկել եիր տիկին Սոֆիի հետևից, ուզում եիր անպայման նկարեիր:
> Բայց ինչ հաճելի և ժպտերես կին է տիկին Սոֆին: 
> 
> Շատ կուզեի նաև Ռաֆոյին ու Աբոյին էլ նկարահանումից դուրս խոսալուց, շփվելուց տեսնեի: Հետաքրքիր է ինչ ձևի մարդիք են:
> ...


Ես էլ էի զարմանում, որ ոչ ոք չի հարցնում, բայց դե դուք գիտեք էլի:  :Jpit: 
Ճիշտն ասած առաջին վիդեոյի անունը ուզում էի դնել հետապնդում: :LOL: 

Դե որ մյուս անգամ գնամ, հատուկ իրենց կնկարեմ: :Wink:

----------


## Hamo..

Վիդեոյի մեջ Ռուբինյանն էլ կար իսկ են երեխեն Սոնայի թոռն էր?

----------


## Հինատա

> Վիդեոյի մեջ Ռուբինյանն էլ կար իսկ են երեխեն Սոնայի թոռն էր?


Այո

----------


## Lion

Ասեմ անկեղծ - սերիալն ինձ դուր չեկավ: Միտքը լավն էր, հայերը լավն են, թուրքերը` վատը: Հայերը վրեժ են լուծում... Բայց մի տեսակ տխուր ու արհեստական էր ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ վրեժի պահերն էր արհեստական: Կարծես թե ռեժիսորը, չիմանալով, թե ինչպես հուզել հանդիսատեսին, վերցրել էր մի "ցավոտ" թեմա ու փորձել էր զուտ դրա հաշին մարդկանց մոտ ինչ-որ բան առաջացնել, քանի որ այլ կերպ չէր կարող հանդիսատեսի վրա ազդել...

Էն չէր, չէէէ, տխուր սերիալ էր...

----------


## Հինատա

> Ասեմ անկեղծ - սերիալն ինձ դուր չեկավ: Միտքը լավն էր, հայերը լավն են, թուրքերը` վատը: Հայերը վրեժ են լուծում... Բայց մի տեսակ տխուր ու արհեստական էր ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ վրեժի պահերն էր արհեստական: Կարծես թե ռեժիսորը, չիմանալով, թե ինչպես հուզել հանդիսատեսին, վերցրել էր մի "ցավոտ" թեմա ու փորձել էր զուտ դրա հաշին մարդկանց մոտ ինչ-որ բան առաջացնել, քանի որ այլ կերպ չէր կարող հանդիսատեսի վրա ազդել...
> 
> Էն չէր, չէէէ, տխուր սերիալ էր...


Նորմալ է, մի անգամ ասել եմ, մի անգամ էլ կասեմ, այս աշխարհում այնպիսի բան չկա, որ բոլորը սիրեն և համակրեն կամ հակառակը այս աշխարհում այնպիսի բան չկա, որ բոլորը ատեն և չսիրեն:

----------

Lion (22.06.2010), ՆանՍ (22.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Էլ չունեմ նկարած սցենար, չէի կարծում, որ կհետաքրքրեր:
> Բայց վաղը կտեղադրեմ մի ուրիշ բան:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:56 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Սցենարիստը Աննա Թերջանյանն է, չեմ կարծում, որ պարտադիր է սցենարիստի ներկայությունը:
> 
> ...


Ալեքսանդրի կադրի համար հատկապես մերսի)

----------


## Հինատա

> Ալեքսանդրի կադրի համար հատկապես մերսի)


Խնդրեմ))

----------


## masha31

Կարողա ինչ-որ մեկը  իմանա Նինայի  դերակատարի անունը :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Կարողա ինչ-որ մեկը  իմանա Նինայի  դերակատարի անունը


Սոֆյա Պողոսյան: Էլ-Սթայլ ամսագրի գլխավոր խմբագիր՝ Մայա Պողոսյանի քույրիկն ա:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Սոֆյա Պողոսյան: Էլ-Սթայլ ամսագրի գլխավոր խմբագիր՝ Մայա Պողոսյանի քույրիկն ա:


իսկ Մայա Պողոսյանը Բրյուսովի անվ․ համալսարանը չի՞ ավարտել
մեր հետ Մայա Պողոսյան էր սովորում, բայց Էլ Սթայլի Մայան ուրիշա․․ հնարավորա նենց ա փոխվել, որ դժվարա ճանաչել

----------


## masha31

շատ  շնորհակալուտյուն Enigmatic. :Wink: 
ես  ել  նմանացնում  էի,  մտացեցի  անգամ  Մայան  է :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

> իսկ Մայա Պողոսյանը Բրյուսովի անվ․ համալսարանը չի՞ ավարտել
> մեր հետ Մայա Պողոսյան էր սովորում, բայց Էլ Սթայլի Մայան ուրիշա․․ հնարավորա նենց ա փոխվել, որ դժվարա ճանաչել


Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ Մայան որտեղ է սովորել, Բայց Սոֆյան Պետական Համալսարանում է սովորել ինչքան գիտեմ :Smile:

----------


## terev

Փաստորեն, Ալեքսանդր Խաչատրըանը և Ալիս Կապլանչյանը ամուսիններ են: Չգիտեի:  :Smile:

----------

Հինատա (04.07.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Փաստորեն, Ալեքսանդր Խաչատրըանը և Ալիս Կապլանչյանը ամուսիններ են: Չգիտեի:


Ավելացում, Ալեքսանդր Խաչատրյանը շատ հոգատար ամուսին է, որովհետև երբ Ալեքսանդրը նկարահանում չի ունենում, բայց Ալիսն է ունենում, միշտ գալիս է իր կնոջ կողքին լինելու: :Smile:

----------

terev (04.07.2010), Անահիտ (09.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ավելացում, Ալեքսանդր Խաչատրյանը շատ հոգատար ամուսին է, որովհետև երբ Ալեքսանդրը նկարահանում չի ունենում, բայց Ալիսն է ունենում, միշտ գալիս է իր կնոջ կողքին լինելու:


ո՞վ է Ալիսի մարմնավորած հերոսը

----------


## Bruno

Աբոյի կինը:

----------

Անահիտ (09.07.2010)

----------


## terev

Ժողովուրդ, էս սցենարիստը մոռացել՞ ա, որ Բեկը մահացել էր:

----------

Կաթիլ (31.07.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Ժողովուրդ, էս սցենարիստը մոռացել՞ ա, որ Բեկը մահացել էր:


Չէ Տերև ջան սցենարիստը ոչինչ էլ չի մոռացել, մահացել էր Մոսոն(իրական անունը Տիգրան), իսկ Բեկը ուղղակի վիրավորվել էր: :Smile:

----------

terev (31.07.2010)

----------


## armuk

միայն հինգից-վեց րոպէ եմ դիտել և որոշել՛ մի սխալը երկու անգամ չկրկնել... ավելի լավ է երաժշտություն լսել:

----------


## terev

> Չէ Տերև ջան սցենարիստը ոչինչ էլ չի մոռացել, մահացել էր Մոսոն(իրական անունը Տիգրան), իսկ Բեկը ուղղակի վիրավորվել էր:


Ճիշտն ասած տպավորություն էր ստեղծվել, որ Բեկն ա մահացել: Ու որ թաղման ժամանակ Բեկը առանց բեղերի էր ու քաղաքացիական հագուստով, մտածեցի, որ այդտեղ Բեկի հոր դերն ա տանում:  :Smile: 




> միայն հինգից-վեց րոպէ եմ դիտել և որոշել՛ մի սխալը երկու անգամ չկրկնել... ավելի լավ է երաժշտություն լսել:


Եվ 1444 կարճ համարին ուղարկել 40 թիվը որպեսզի հաղթի լավագույնը:  :LOL:

----------

Արծիվ (04.08.2010), Հինատա (31.07.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Ճիշտն ասած տպավորություն էր ստեղծվել, որ Բեկն ա մահացել: Ու որ թաղման ժամանակ Բեկը առանց բեղերի էր ու քաղաքացիական հագուստով, մտածեցի, որ այդտեղ Բեկի հոր դերն ա տանում:


Ուղղակի Բեկի կերպարը պատերազմից հետո այդքան էլ կարևոր չէր: :Smile:  




> Եվ 1444 կարճ համարին ուղարկել 40 թիվը որպեսզի հաղթի լավագույնը:


 :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հինատա

Այսօրվա դրությամբ  «Վերադարձ»  հեռուստասերիալի վարկանիշը կազմում է 50%: :Hands Up:

----------

terev (01.08.2010), Արծիվ (04.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2010), Պոսեյդոն (01.08.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Ի դեպ արդեն մեկ ամիս է ինչ սցենարը գրում է Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանը: :Smile:

----------

terev (01.08.2010), Պոսեյդոն (01.08.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ ջան
> Բեկի իսկական  անունը  Աղաբեկա  ու  ես  իրենց  տուն  գնացել  եմ,  երբ  6  տարեկան  էի, ինքը  էդ  ժամանակ Մորենի գյուղի գյուղապետն  էր: Ինքն  իմ հիշողության  մեջ մնացել ա` որպես  շատ  բարի  ու հյուրասեր մարդ, ու  հիմա  էլ, որ  էդ սերիալը  նայում  եմ, տեսնում  եմ, որ նույնիսկ դեմքով  էլ  չի փոխվել, ու  էլի էն նույն  բարի աչքերն  են:


Աղա*բեկ*  :Smile:  դեմքից երևումա ու բարի, սիրալիր, ջիգյարով և հայրենասեր մարդա, անձամբ ինձ շատա դուր եկել Բեկը  :Good: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  07:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  07:43 ----------




> Ես հենց նոր խոսում էի Բեկի հետ և նա ասեց, որ իր իսկական անունը Աղաբեկ է, բայց չի եղել գյուղապետ:


Հինատա ջան կգյուղապետ թե քաղաքապետ դա էական չի, կարևորը որ Մեծատառով տղայա ու համապատասխանում է իր խաղացած դերի հետ  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  07:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  07:46 ----------




> Այգեստան, շատ խառըխշտիկ ճանապարհ էր:
> 
> 
> 
> Դե լավ սա էլ ես


Ո՞ր Այգեստանի մասինա խոսքը Արարատի մարզ թե՞ Ղարաբաղ  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> միայն հինգից-վեց րոպէ եմ դիտել և որոշել՛ մի սխալը երկու անգամ չկրկնել... ավելի լավ է երաժշտություն լսել:


Իհարկե քո անձնական ճաշակն է բայց ես չեմ կարծում թե Սոֆիին լսելը ավելի հետաքրքիր է քան թե Վերադարձ նայելը  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  08:15 ----------




> Ավելացում, Ալեքսանդր Խաչատրյանը շատ հոգատար ամուսին է, որովհետև երբ Ալեքսանդրը նկարահանում չի ունենում, բայց Ալիսն է ունենում, միշտ գալիս է իր կնոջ կողքին լինելու:


Ես էլ նոր իմացա որ նրանք ամուսիներ են ու շատ հետաքրքիր էր  :Smile:  բայց եթե չեմ սխլվում Ալեքսանդրը ընտանիքով ապրում *է* կամ *էր* Միացյալ Նահանգներում, ճի՞շտ է դա: Հինատա Սամվել Սարգսյանից ինչ նորություններ ունես, եթե դժվար չէ խնդրում եմ մի քիչ պատմես նրա մասին, դե ընտանիք երեխա: Լսել եմ որ ընտանիք է կորցրել 1988ի երկրաշարժի ժամանակ: Մի խոսքով բոլոր դերասաներին էլ սիրում եմ Ալեքսանդրին, Ռուդոլֆին, Արտաշեսին (փայլում է իր խաղով) բայց դե Սամվելը ինձ համար մնում է լավագույնը  :Smile:

----------


## armuk

> Իհարկե քո անձնական ճաշակն է բայց ես չեմ կարծում թե Սոֆիին լսելը ավելի հետաքրքիր է քան թե Վերադարձ նայելը


այս սերիալը ավելի է մարդու օրը սևացնում քան "Որբեր"-ը: ԿԱՐՃ, ԿՈՆԿ*Ռ*ԵՏ, *ԲԱԶՄ**Ա*ԲՈՎԱՆԴԱԿ

----------


## Արծիվ

> այս սերիալը ավելի է մարդու օրը սևացնում քան "Որբեր"-ը: ԿԱՐՃ, ԿՈՆԿՌԵՏ, ԲԱԶՄԱԲՈՎԱՆԴԱԿ


Չէի ասի այդպես հարգելի Արմուկ, քանի որ դա ճիշտ չէ: Այս ֆիլմը հեչ համեմատելու չի թե Որբերի և դրա նման շատ ֆիլմերի հետ: Փնովելը միշտ էլ եղել է ու դեռ շատանումա մեր ժողովրդի մեջ, քանի որ մենք չենք գնահատում մեր ունեցածը և ստեղծածը: Դու քո ճաշակն ունես ես էլ իմը, բայց դե այնուամենայնիվ ինձ դզումա այդ ֆիլմը ինչպես և շատերին և ես մեծ հաճույքով եմ նայում այն: 
Պարզապես մի խորհուրդ քեզ՝ *չես սիրում մի նայիր* հանգիստ լսիր Սոֆի Մխեյանի երգերը  :Sulel:

----------


## armuk

> Չէի ասի այդպես հարգելի Արմուկ, քանի որ դա ճիշտ չէ: Այս ֆիլմը հեչ համեմատելու չի թե Որբերի և դրա նման շատ ֆիլմերի հետ: Փնովելը միշտ էլ եղել է ու դեռ շատանումա մեր ժողովրդի մեջ, քանի որ մենք չենք գնահատում մեր ունեցածը և ստեղծածը: Դու քո ճաշակն ունես ես էլ իմը, բայց դե այնուամենայնիվ ինձ դզումա այդ ֆիլմը ինչպես և շատերին և ես մեծ հաճույքով եմ նայում այն: 
> Պարզապես մի խորհուրդ քեզ՝ *չես սիրում մի նայիր* հանգիստ լսիր Սոֆի Մխեյանի երգերը


միայն վերջին տողի հետ եմ համաձայն  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:39 ----------




> Չէի ասի այդպես հարգելի Արմուկ, քանի որ դա ճիշտ չէ: Այս ֆիլմը հեչ համեմատելու չի թե Որբերի և դրա նման շատ ֆիլմերի հետ: Փնովելը միշտ էլ եղել է ու դեռ շատանումա մեր ժողովրդի մեջ, քանի որ մենք չենք գնահատում մեր ունեցածը և ստեղծածը: Դու քո ճաշակն ունես ես էլ իմը, բայց դե այնուամենայնիվ ինձ դզումա այդ ֆիլմը ինչպես և շատերին և ես մեծ հաճույքով եմ նայում այն: 
> Պարզապես մի խորհուրդ քեզ՝ *չես սիրում մի նայիր* հանգիստ լսիր Սոֆի Մխեյանի երգերը


"Որբեր"-ը լավ ֆիլմ էր միայն գնահատել էր պետք իսկ "Վերադաձ"-ը "Արմենիա"-ի հերթական ծախսատար և աչքծակող ծրագրերից է և ոչինչ դրանից ավել: (ճիշտ է, սցենարը այնքան էլ վատը չի):

----------


## wem

Ոչ, երկուստ էլ մեծ սխալեք գործում Սոֆի Մխեյան լսելով և «Վերադարձ» նայելով: Չիշտը ես եմ անում որ Սիլվա Հակոբյան եմ լսում և «Հաջողակ» եմ նայում:  :Hands Up:

----------


## terev

Չսիրված երգչի, սիրված կատարում:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես վերջին շրջանում էսպիսի հիասթափություն ու զզվանք չէի ապրել… Ահա թե ինչ է նշանակում մի երկու ամիս հեռուստացույց չնայելը: Էս ի՞նչ զզվելի երգ են դրել Գոռի «Վերադարձի» փոխարեն  :Bad: 
Միանգամից էս կինոն աչքիցս ընկավ...

----------


## Շինարար

Էս սերիալում մի հատ քննիչ ա պատկերված, ամենաթափելու սերիալն էլ լիներ, միայն էդ քննիչի կերպարի համար` հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը:

----------


## Lianik

> Էս սերիալում մի հատ քննիչ ա պատկերված, ամենաթափելու սերիալն էլ լիներ, միայն էդ քննիչի կերպարի համար` հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը:


Քննիչի դերասանին, թե կերպարին?

----------


## Շինարար

> Քննիչի դերասանին, թե կերպարին?


Սերիալում քննիչի կերպարը` հենց էդպիսին, ներմուծողին` սցենարիստին ու ռեժիսյորին:

----------

Lianik (20.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

«Դորիանս»-ի կատարմամբ էդ սերիալի opening-ը շատ էր դուրս գալի... Իմաստային էր, համնկնում էր ֆիլմի սյուժեի հետ՝ թե տեսահոլովակը, թե երգը: Ափսոս, որ Արմենչիկացան... 
Ստացիոնար չեմ հետևում, սակայն նկատել եմ, որ նկարում են բարձր մակարդակով, նկատի ունեմ տեխնիկականը՝ լուրջ ա սյմկան, լավն ա: Էդ առումով տարբերվում ա մնացած բոլոր ալիքների սերիալներից:
 Դերասանական խաղն էլ վատը չի, կերպարներն էլ:

----------

Kita (21.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> «Դորիանս»-ի կատարմամբ էդ սերիալի opening-ը շատ էր դուրս գալի... Իմաստային էր, համնկնում էր ֆիլմի սյուժեի հետ՝ թե տեսահոլովակը, թե երգը: Ափսոս, որ Արմենչիկացան... 
> Ստացիոնար չեմ հետևում, սակայն նկատել եմ, որ նկարում են բարձր մակարդակով, նկատի ունեմ տեխնիկականը՝ լուրջ ա սյմկան, լավն ա: Էդ առումով տարբերվում ա մնացած բոլոր ալիքների սերիալներից:
>  Դերասանական խաղն էլ վատը չի, կերպարներն էլ:


Բովանդակությունն էլ ա լավը, էս վերջին 20-25 տարվա ամենատարբեր խնդիրներ ա քննարկվում` երկրաշարժից ընտանիք կորցնել,  Արցախյան պատերազմ, ռազմագերիներ, խաղաղ պայմաններում ռազմագերիներ, գերիների փոխանակության ժամանակ Հայաստանին քցել, պաշտոնյայի ձեռքին խաղալիք նախաքննական մարմին, պատերազմի հերոսից մինչև ԱԺ հանցագործ պատգավոր մարդու փոխակերպումը, հայրեր ու որդիներ հավերժական խնդիրը, առանց հոր մեծացող տղա, անզավակ ընտանիք, ու լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր, իհարկե էս ամենը խտացված ա մի երկու-երեք ընտանիքի վրա, ինչը անբնական ա, բայց սերիալի օրենքն ա, ավելորդ կերպարներով հո չէին ծանրացնի, շաբաթ գիշերները, եթե հարմար ա լինում, ամբողջ շաբաթվա սերիաները նայում եմ, նենց չի, որ եսիմինչ ձև տարված լինեմ, ինքը ընդամենը սերիալ ա, ավելին պետք էլ չի պահանջել, չնայած Սեթոյի, Աբելի դերասանները ավելին են, քան պարզապես սերիալի դերասաններ լինելը: Ինչ-որ ա, լավ սերիալ ա, Արմենչիկի պահը ինձ էլ չի դզում, Վերադարձ Դորիանսին :Smile:  թույլ բաներ լիքը կան, կարար ավելի լավը լիներ, բայց դե իմ քիմքին հարմար ա :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (20.11.2010), Kita (21.11.2010), Lianik (21.11.2010), Ungrateful (20.11.2010), V!k (21.11.2010), Կաթիլ (20.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանը ոչ թե իր դերն է կատարում, այլ պրոդյուսերական աշխատանքը;


 Էս կյաժ գնդապետն էլ մեր գնդի հրամանատարն էր, հետո իրան տեղափոխեցին Երևան, սերիալում եղե՞լ ա…

----------

